# registration question.



## highfivesforall (Feb 7, 2011)

hey folks!

i'll try to make this as simple as possibe. we just bought a 92 toyota dolphin with oregon plates and current registration good thru 2012. the purchase was made in CA. we plan to leave CA mid april on a several month cross-country trip including time in OR. we obviously want to avoid paying the outlandish sales tax by not registering in CA if we can. as of mid april we will not have a permanent address anywhere. is it possible to transfer the title and keep the registration in OR? 

i'm wondering if anyone out there has had a similar experience, and could possibly share any help they have.
thanks!


----------



## Bounder Boy (Feb 14, 2011)

RE: registration question.

Trent, I guess the simplest answer is in what state do you reside. Most if not all states have a vehicle registration law, that says the title must be transferred/renewed into the new owners name within  a certain period of time. I would suggest you contact your local Motor Vehicle Department and ask them. Yes, it is great to save on any amount of money, but tickets for driving an unregistered vehicle with illegal plates can get REALLY expensive. Good Luck.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 16, 2011)

Re: registration question.

Oregon is particularly sensitive to the issue of using registration there to avoid paying taxes and they have worked with the State of California to prosecute people who do that. When you go fulltime you will have to keep an address somewhere in order to register vehicles, keep a driver's license, and insurance, as well as to pay your federal income taxes. You can't just not have an address in this country. How do you expect to receive mail? I think that you need to do some heavy study and soon.


----------

